# Autofinesse Desire vs Sonax P&S



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok so let's do a quick review of these products.

First of all please excuse the quality of the pictures, they were taken on my iPhone and uploaded with tapatalk. The sun just didn't wanna play for the desire beading pics so appear quite dark but in reality the beading looked the same.

A few weeks ago I spent a day on my car, full decon, polish with menz polishes via da and a coat of illusion. Today was just a wash with Britemax Cleanmax and incredimitt. First time using this mitt. Love it! Recommend it to anyone. Best mitt I've used by far. So with the wash done now onto giving these products a try.

So I bought the Sonax P&S because I wanted a product that was fast to apply yet offered incredible water behaviour.

I applied Lime Prime lite to the front wings to see how each product would react over this base. The bonnet was given an IPA wipe down.

I put Desire on the drivers side and Sonax on the passenger side of the car.

The products I used










Application and removal

Desire: effortless on/off. I can almost do the whole side of my Clio with just a few dabs of the pot. Can't fault it.

Sonax P&S: now this product isn't so straight forward! First of all I applied a couple of sprays onto a foam applicator and it spread very nicely, I did half my bonnet with a few sprays and I was starting to think this product was a doddle. I quickly grabbed my microfiber to remove it and it was very very grabby. It came off ok but it wasn't that nice to use. Same feeling on bare paint and over lime prime lite.

I then went over to the rear quarter and just sprayed it straight onto the panel and wiped it over with a microfiber, this time it was a lot better and started to flash like a qd would do.

Finally I sprayed one light spritz into the microfiber and wiped over the passenger wing. It was just as easy as any qd you've ever used. Very very nice to use. So this is how I will apply the P&S in the future and just remember less is more with this product!

Beading and sheeting, I honestly couldn't tell the difference between the two. Desire is a very fast sheeter so the Sonax would be a lot faster than most waxes I'm sure. Very tight beads from both and very fast sheeting.

Beading from Sonax




























Beading from Desire



















This picture straight down the middle shows the products on either side, very similar beading.










Unfortunately it was very cloudy at this point so the paint looks a bit dull but thankfully the sun came out for a few afters.




























I do love BG!










So what do I think of both products

Desire rrp is £120. Thankfully it can be had for a lot less than that.

Sonax P&S I paid £9.99 from ebay.

When you think the P&S is matching desire and it costs less than a tenner it really is fantastic value and once you get the hang of application it's a doddle.

Desire is just a lovely wax and if your into your waxing this is right up there with the best.

Will have to wait and see about durability because both of these are said to last 6 months. I'll update this thread with the outcome

Thanks for reading

Jack


----------



## MickHen (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice review, great read.
I'm surprised at how similar they perform!

One note: although Desire a lot more expensive on initial purchase, I'd assume you can wax a lot more cars with one jar as opposed to P&S (which will only cover your Clio 4~5 times).


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes that's a very good point MickHen, I do think my pot of desire will last me a lifetime because it spreads so far but £120 does buy a lot of P&S! 

I think if you based Desire on the amazon price of £80 they probably work out about the same price per application


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice test, durability should be interesting.

Clio looks great, I really want a set of Turini's for my car.. Next year hopefully


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Jord . Yeah I'm really pleased with the turinis. They just suit the Clio so well.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Had some heavy rain today and the beading from the protect and shine was unbelievable. Very tight and tall uniform beads which quickly ran off the car once they get too big. 

No pics unfortunately but at this very early stage and a couple of days of light dust on the car I'd say P&S has the edge over Desire in terms of water behaviour. Desire is still very good but the sonax was just a bit better in terms of beading.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

P&S is insane stuff. It should replace the so called durable waxes in everybody's kit.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

One week update:

So I decided to give the car a wash as it had gathered quite a lot of dust over the week.

I'll let the pictures do most of the talking but even after just one week I already know what product is gonna come out on top. This test doesn't even seem fair it's so one sided. Sonax P&S is in another league in terms of water behaviour.

I gave the car a quick rinse and cleaned the wheels. After that I gave the car a proper jet wash and even tho the car was dirty the difference between sonax and desire was huge.

All the pictures below are with a dirty car and a weeks worth of dust and dirt on the surface.

First of all sonax. As soon as the water hits the panel it runs off instantly.

This picture shows the bonnet with Desire on the left and P&S on the right. Desire is a fast sheeting wax but it's left way behind by the sonax.



















Now onto the rear quarter, blast with the jet wash exactly the same as the bonnet. All these pics were taken as soon as I stopped putting water on the panel.

Sonax










Desire










Beading from sonax



















Desire

Not quite so tight and tall



















Both products seem to be fine over lime prime lite at this stage.

Here's a video of P&S over lime prime lite. Remember this is on a dirty panel. It's pretty amazing!






Gave the car a wash with sonax shampoo and incredimitt. Great shampoo and mitt.










Here's some beading pics once clean.

Sonax is so much better in terms of beading and sheeting.

Sonax



















Desire

Quite flat beads for some reason



















Decided to give P&S application another try on the bootlid but this time with a microfiber applicator. Wow so so easy to use. It was just like applying a qd. It flashes off and that's it. I even applied it to a baking hot panel and it was just as easy.

Application couldn't be simpler.

I'll keep this thread updated but so far P&S is really impressing me

Jack


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Try to test it against Reload 2014 or c2v3


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I've got old reload and c2v3 so I could do that test. 

I'll do that on another couple of panels 

I don't think either of those will rival P&S tho


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Depends on what exactly you want them to rival about. Durability - Sonax any day. Water Behaviour - Sonax. Anti Static - Sonax. Bird Droppings - C2V3 is better in my tests, way better. Fingerprints - you can't wash them out of the Sonax stuff.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

jack-c said:


> I've got old reload and c2v3 so I could do that test.
> 
> I'll do that on another couple of panels
> 
> I don't think either of those will rival P&S tho


Would like to see your opinion about that.:wave:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Depends on what exactly you want them to rival about. Durability - Sonax any day. Water Behaviour - Sonax. Anti Static - Sonax. Bird Droppings - C2V3 is better in my tests, way better. Fingerprints - you can't wash them out of the Sonax stuff.


Looking all of those and as high gloss can possible.:thumb:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Final update:

Last Saturday 4/10/14 I gave the car a wash in preparation for hot hatch Sunday at goodwood. The remaining protection got stripped because I wanted the car to look it's best for the show so I applied a layer of dodo juice lime prime lite and a layer of bouncers 22. 

Unfortunately no pictures but the point of this post is just to conclude the thread for anybody who may come across it in the future. 

Desire: still doing its thing, not much difference from my last update. Average beading and slow sheeting but still protecting. 

Sonax: still got the fantastic sheeting on the vertical panels but the sheeting on the roof and bonnet had slowed up a bit but still quicker than desire. 

The biggest surprise came from the P&S on my roof because I had some birds mess on my roof which I didn't know about so it was on my roof for a few days. I washed the car and the surface underneath the birds mess was perfect so the Sonax really did protect the paint and I can't fault it in this area based in this occasion. 

So to Summarise, two great lsps but Sonax P&S really is superb and comes highly recommended. 

Jack


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

how many cars will the tin of p&s do


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> how many cars will the tin of p&s do


About four applications depending on the size of the car and how you apply it.

I paid £10 for my can so it does offer good value for money considering its performance. 
2 years worth of protection from a £10 can is pretty good


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

jack-c said:


> About four applications depending on the size of the car and how you apply it.
> 
> I paid £10 for my can so it does offer good value for money considering its performance.
> 2 years worth of protection from a £10 can is pretty good


just 4 yet desire will easily do 30 coats per jar so price wise theres not much difference, infact desire's on offer on amazon at the moment at £60 someting. making desire alot cheaper per coat :thumb:.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> just 4 yet desire will easily do 30 coats per jar so price wise theres not much difference, infact desire's on offer on amazon at the moment at £60 someting. making desire alot cheaper per coat :thumb:.


I haven't finished my can so I can't say for sure. I've read four applications per can but I don't know what size car or how economical they were with it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

not having a dig just putting it in perspective price wise:thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Don't like how Desire holds the beads even on the vertical panels. Surely a 90 degree angle should be enough pitch for the beads to roll down


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> not having a dig just putting it in perspective price wise:thumb:


No worries bud, I could see where you was coming from. The Amazon price does make desire a more affordable wax and it is a strong performer.

I'd recommend p&s to anybody tho just for its ease of use, in my test it was happy to go over an oily glaze and the results are impressive. P&S does things a traditional wax just can't do .

I do enjoy waxing tho and Desire is a nice wax so they are two good lsps that offer slightly different things.



DJBAILEY said:


> Don't like how Desire holds the beads even on the vertical panels. Surely a 90 degree angle should be enough pitch for the beads to roll down


To be fair the desire coated panels did sheet the water away but it was very slow. The rear quarter for example would take about 20 seconds to sheet and become dry. In terms of beading yes the panels do hold quite a lot of beads even after a wash with clean panels.

P&S is in a different league all together and has water beading and sheeting that is far superior to any wax on the market.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

This P&S is different than the PNS (Polymer Net Shield) correct? That is a different label on the can than the 2 cans of PNS that I have.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

DJBAILEY said:


> This P&S is different than the PNS (Polymer Net Shield) correct? That is a different label on the can than the 2 cans of PNS that I have.


P&S is the retail version of PNS.

P&S is slightly easier to use and has a longer curing time.

The are basically the same product tho


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

The sonax being vv grabby, would that put you off, or does it need to be removed quicker to stop that ?
i had few waxes that did that, and i hated it..


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Got some Desire from Amazon for £68 have now layered two coats on BMW Mineral Grey. Really pleased with the results the gloss level is fantastic. The ease of application is so much better than pervious waxes. The amount needed is minimal. The tub will last for years.!!!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Jade Warrior said:


> The sonax being vv grabby, would that put you off, or does it need to be removed quicker to stop that ?
> 
> i had few waxes that did that, and i hated it..


I did have some grabbyness the first time I applied it but I just changed my application technique and it was absolutely fine. I first tried a foam applicator and I wouldn't recommend this. I'd recommend using a microfibre applicator. A light spray of product onto the pad then apply and buff off a panel at a time. I find P&S very easy to use and absolutely no grabbyness whatsoever.

I'm like you, I also hate grabby products but Sonax P&S isn't one of them. A damp microfibre applicator would also help should you get any grabbing.

I found the product spread very nicely and would flash off almost like a qd so there was nothing left to really buff off.

Applying this product is very easy and is enjoyable to use.


----------

